# how much to pay for a celebrity to wear your clothing?



## DaDonkWear

I guess this is sort of like an endorsement deal.

I know usually a large company (Nike, Reebok) usually pays a sports athlete a certain amount of sum for a certain amount of years for them to endorse the product.

Is there other ways of paying a celebrity to endorse your product?

How about advertisements? How much do you usually pay a celebrity to be in an advertisment wearing your product?


----------



## sonambulo

unless you have tons of dinero, might just look into sending ur stuff to say a dozen well chosen celebrities and hope one likes it and wears it.

also search the forum for celebrity endorsment, this has been discussed quite a bit


----------



## Rodney

I read somewhere that Jessica Simpson was supposed to get paid six figures to wear/endorse someone's t-shirt line in a video shoot. 

I think it will vary from celebrity to celebrity. 

Some will do it for less, some may want more. Some may do it for free for the right company. I think I remember an article about Under Armour clothing that said he started off not having to pay for any endorsements from celebrities.

I know that companies like Tapout and other MMA centered brands try to sponsor/endorse fighters so they will wear their clothing. I think those contracts might be 5 figures or so, depending on the fighter and brand.

Maybe you could contact a site like: Celebrity Endorsement Network to see how the process works and what the costs might be.

Be sure to watch out for celebrity endorsement scams: Ichabuzz - CELEBRITY ENDORSEMENT T SHIRT SCAM


----------



## JABshirts

sonambulo said:


> unless you have tons of dinero, might just look into sending ur stuff to say a dozen well chosen celebrities and hope one likes it and wears it.
> 
> also search the forum for celebrity endorsment, this has been discussed quite a bit


We have thought about doing this. Do you know where we could get their information to send them our product? I don't know if we would send it to their direct address or some agency or what...


----------



## bastardnfriends

JABshirts said:


> We have thought about doing this. Do you know where we could get their information to send them our product? I don't know if we would send it to their direct address or some agency or what...


Yes, we're actually in the same boat as well. When we go-live, we will be sending a number of shirts to celebrities. The shirt we will be sending will only be designed for them, however. We will not be selling those. The way we seek for addresses/locations is doing a lot of reseach on the internet, magazines, TV etc...for example, you'll sometimes hear of a celebrity opening a restaurant, club etc. in these various media outlets so we'll take notes. 

What's cool is we had a chance to hook up with Rob Schneider (Actor) who plays in various movies like Deuce Bigalow, Grandma's Boy, The Animal and other Adam Sandler movies. When we met him, we gave him and his family a bunch of our goodies to hopefully wear and represent. We didn't ask him to endorse us or anything, but hopefully he'll wear it and spread the word.


----------



## Rodney

JABshirts said:


> We have thought about doing this. Do you know where we could get their information to send them our product? I don't know if we would send it to their direct address or some agency or what...


All the answers can be found here  celebrity related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Check out this resource: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t15873.html


----------



## zagadka

to me, spending a lot of money to give your shirt to a celebrity might be putting your eggs in one basket. its an awful lot of money to dump into one form of advertising and to me, you run the risk of becoming a fad brand. 

its just my opinion, but brands that are hyped hard in magazines and worn by celebrities don't have staying power. you get big quick, have a ton of exposure, but once the "next thing" comes along you are forgotten easily. 

there is just so much competition and people wanting to have the celebrity edge, i think it has potential to do harm as well as good. double edge sword of sorts.


----------



## 2STRONG

It is also good to know that not every shirt company gets rich just because a celebrity wore their shirt, it is not 100% succes or else the first thing we all woulde be doing is taking out huge loans to pay a celebrity to wear our shirts then pay the loan off with he millions we will get in return. Im not trying to be the negative one here but it is a big chance to take. hopefully you guys do your homework and make the right decision. sending it to various celebs seems to be the best idea all you pay is postage and you might get lucky and see one of your shirts on them


----------



## Fractured01

I recently signed up with Imdb pro. IT allows you to see celeb. contact info, myspace, and managers.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo

I send free stuff to the "celebrities" in my target market. For example: Our market are outdoorsmen and sportsmen, specifically interested in hunting and fishing. Many of these people will wear stuff in their instructional videos or tv shows...I haven't seen any of the stuff I've sent yet, but I'm crossing my fingers. It might be better to start a little smaller first, and then move up to the Hollywood peoples....


----------



## SupaK21

Hey i am new here so i hope you all don't mind.

I have hand delivered products to celebs who are friends of mine and i have been privy to seeing what happens at their video shoots and or photo shoots. They may like your stuff but when they get there someone else is responsible for their wardrobe. 

I think the real secret to reaching the celebs, is convincing the people who are responsible for dressing them that what you are offering is the hottest thing and they need to get in on it. Dont target the puppet, when u need to reach the puppet master.

The secret to a celeb(i believe) is not them, but their entourage...


----------



## Wombat

Make sure if you go down this road, that if and when a celebrity does wear a garment of yours, that you are setup to handle the amount of volume that may come your way...It may only be a one time deal that you do not want to miss out on...

My belief is to have a decent amount of inventory in stock and alot of the bugs worked out of your company before even thinking about getting a celebrity to wear your garmet...I think it all comes down to timing...


----------



## SupaK21

Thats a very good point Wombat, and i have suffered from that same problem, but it proves to be a bit tricky. I am trying to do the same thing this time around, but my problem is finding a good source for good quality, affordable, tag free blanks. That is what i am looking for. Any suggestions. 

I need something close to or something that is available to maybe a printer in florida.


----------



## Binary01

get out and meet people......

luckily is detroit.... i know alot of people that are supporting my work..... so once everything comes together...i should be able to really make a boom......

best bet is to find their manager and just ask if you can send a few tshirts and need to know what size....... thats it....... i wouldnt try to kiss azz or anything....... 

b


----------



## Malu

My company is geared to the MMA community. There was a UFC fighter that wanted to help us out with some pictures, but it wasn't okay with his main sponsor. There's no way we could compete with the thousands they pay him. We sponsor local fighters and get our name out that way.


----------



## guest29928

Malu said:


> My company is geared to the MMA community. There was a UFC fighter that wanted to help us out with some pictures, but it wasn't okay with his main sponsor. There's no way we could compete with the thousands they pay him. We sponsor local fighters and get our name out that way.


That's a great point-- those of you looking for celebrities don't always have to think of the national market. Local celebrities can be a great investment in terms of endorsements. Especially if you live in or near a city, I'm sure your community has local sports or music celebrities, whom would be less costly to sponsor. They can have HUGE followings in local communities, and hey... if they ever make it big, then your investment just went way up in value!


----------



## reginammp62

You're absolutely right. There's always more than one way to the end game.
-regina


----------



## wanttobreakin

how about making a t shirt that the celebrity will WANT to wear!!!

celebrities buy shirts all the time and wear them out... there are plenty of paparazzi out there to take pictures for magazines.

target your celebrity with a design they'll want to wear (like for the ozone or something)... send them one and hope you see it in the magazines!!!


----------



## DirectSupply

Hi,

I would suggest targeting the stylists, and sending them clothing more than targeting the actual celebs, because in the end they are the ones responsible for dressing the photo shoots, tv shows etc..


Rod


----------



## Robin

DirectSupply said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest targeting the stylists, and sending them clothing more than targeting the actual celebs, because in the end they are the ones responsible for dressing the photo shoots, tv shows etc..
> 
> 
> Rod


 
This is very true. I was watching an interview with Trace Adkins, and the interviewer asked him where he got all his cool t-shirts. He said he had no idea, his stylist does all the buying for him and he just wears them.


----------



## jingCo

Have anyone actually been successful in getting celebrities to wear their stuff?

Seems like it's all speculation here.

I've been successful in getting celebrities to wear my stuff and got offered by a director to use my product in his feature film. 

Came on to see what other people's experiences are and get new ideas.


----------

